# librax and drowsiness



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

hi everyone. i have been taking librax for two days and its making me drowsy. i was supposed to take it three times a day, but only take it twice. one before breakfast, and one before dinner. i cannot take it before lunch because im still drowsy from the one i take in the morning. does this side effect go away eventually or does it stay?. so far it has helped me already. my bloating is better already, and i've only had one bm in the morning for the past two days as compared to 3 to 5 times before. thank you and god bless you.


----------

